# Brine or No Brine



## nitrousinfected (Nov 27, 2009)

Gonna smoke a couple of venison roasts this weekend. Plan to wrap in bacon, but was curious if anyone had tried brining venison or if it would be of any benefit?


----------



## raceyb (Nov 27, 2009)

A huge benefit. The meat is real lean, so brine away.  Some people claim it takes a little of gaminess out of the taste as well. I haven't had access to deer meat in over 10 years, but we have some hunters on here and they'll guide ya right.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, just a standard brine or do i need to do anything different with it being venison? If the next 2 weekends go according to plan, we may have to see what we can do about that access problem of yours


----------



## tim k (Nov 27, 2009)

For deer roast I just use a simple brine over night. (pickling salt and water) Then I rub a little garlic, Lowery's, and pepper in. Smoke until it hits 150 internal temp. It comes out very moist and has wonderful flavor.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the help


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 27, 2009)

I made a couple back straps a couple weeks ago.I marinaded them in italian dressing over night then seasoned them up a little with some cajun seasoning,wrapped them in bacon and smoked.They turned out really good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't done alot of venison but I have eaten alot thou. The most of the time it's brined/ marinaded in either buttermilk or Italian Dressing overnight. Then it's fired or smoked with bacon wrapped around it. It was very good and tastey too.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 28, 2009)

keep it simple---
mrs wages pickling salt and water--
you will enjoy---
i take mine to 153f--
yummy


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

You might want to add some brown sugar to the salt and water. Make sure it on the pink side, cool and slice. Tastes like candy.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 1, 2009)

I have made a few venison roasts on my smoker. In my opinion, you would not benefit very much from a brine, but, that's just my opinion. I have found that an overnight marinade in buttermilk is simply awesome. Ive used the buttermilk on several of natures tasty critters, rabbit, squirrel and venison. Remove from buttermilk, pat dry and use a rub of your liking. As far as a roast goes, you might try cutting it so it unrolls, like a fatty is made and laying a few pieces of bacon in it and roll it back up and make a rolled roast. Just tie it with some bakers string. That way more of the meat is exposed to the bacon as opposed to a big hunk of meat where the bacon will only penetrate a little ways in. Just an idea for ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

